# SIP Scroll Saw



## Gill (12 Apr 2007)

Does anyone have a SIP scroll saw? There's a young fellow here who's thinking of buying one but he seems rather shy about posting in public.

Come on guys, there _must _be some SIP owners out there - I watched those saws being carried from woodworking exhibitions by the thousand when SIP launched the upgrade a couple of years ago and put them on sale for the price of a cup of Starbuck's coffee.

Gill


----------

